# For long island/new york members



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

100G Exoterra Vivarium / Terrarium Set up 36x18x36 

Saw this on craigslist. Crazy awesome viv, but I don't have the funds nor the space for this, so I thought I would post it for some of you.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's sold already.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Not on CL...how do you know?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Facebook. NYC poison dart frog hobbiest.


----------

